# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  PDK-ja i frikesohet profilizimit

## fattlumi

Partitë në Kosovë vazhdojnë të mbesin të paprofilizuara dhe të pareformuara apo vetëm në tentativë të arritjes së tyre. Një pjesë e partive as që pranojnë të shprehen se çfarë orientimi do të marrin. Zyrtarë të partisë më të madhe aktualisht në Kosovë, PDK-së, në mënyrë kategorike nuk duan të shprehen për profilimin e partisë apo edhe reformimin e tyre. Ndoshta ky reagim vjen si frikë e mos profilizimit të tyre, ngase frikësohen se me profilizimin e tyre mund të humbin elektoratin. Ndërsa, aleati i saj, LDK-ja, beson se do tia arrijë që ta përmbyllë reformimin dhe të këndellet politikisht.Ketij profilizimi me se shumti si duket i frigohet partia e PDK-se,sepse dihet qe shqiptaret ne trevat e ish-Jugosllavise historikisht nuk e kane dashur orientimin majtist e me se paku shqiptaret ne Kosove.Si duket kesaj i frigohet me se shumti PDK-ja-humbjen e elektoratit.Emrush Xhemajli beri mire kur e beri profilizimin e partise se tij.Ky profilizim eshte i domosdoshem sepse do te ndante shapin nga sheqeri dhe nuk do te shihnim kalim te personave nga nje parti ne tjetren.LDK-ja tradicionalisht dihet qe eshte nga krahu i djathte edhe pse eshte ne demokratizim te brendshem.Ky demokratizim duhet te vazhdoje tek te gjitha partite,sepse tek disa dihet qartazi qe ky demokratizim mungon,shihet qartazi nje autokraci.

----------


## fattlumi

Disa parti e heshtin profilizimin për opurtunizem, gjë që përbën një fajësi, ndërsa ca të tjera manipulojnë e kamuflojnë se gjoja në Kosovë nuk ka ndarje te kësaj natyre. Bile, ndonjëri ka dhënë vlerësime paushalle përtej çdo realiteti. Kohë më parë ne një përballje të kryministrave Berisha e Thaçi me gazetarë e analistë, analisti serioz Ramush Tahiri bëri bllofin e madh, duke thënë se librezat e komunizmit shqiptarët e Kosovës i kanë hedhur brenda ditës dhe atje nuk ka më komunistë!? Një kamuflim i tillë i pamenduar ose i paguar është një shtrembërim i një realiteti krejt ndryshe në Kosovë. Është e vërtetë se Kosova i hodhi librezat e komunizmit titist, që ishte komunizmi më liberal në botë, madje me plot elemente faktike të kapitalizmit. Por, është po aq e vërtetë se në Kosovë u organizua garda e kuqe me librezat e komunizmit fanatik të Stalinit, me elemente faktike të fashizmit.

Nuk është në natyrën e të djathtës, e kombëtares të vrasë intelektualët veprimtarë dhe oficerët luftëbërës institucionalë

Kamuflimi partiak ne Kosovë fillon me emërtimet kamufluese të partive. Emertimi "Partia Demokratike e Kosovës" nuk përkon fare me përbërjen faktike të partisë në fjalë. Emërtesa adekuate do të ishte Partia Komuniste e Kosovës ose mund ta bënim një zbutje artificiale në Partia Socialiste. Ndërsa "Levizja Popullore e Kosovës", sajesë e Sigurimit famkeq të Enver Hoxhës, duhej të pagëzohej Partia Komuniste Amë e Kosovës, për të mos e thënë një emër tjetër të vrazhdët, të cilin bashkëpunëtorët e vjetër të kryetarit aktual e kanë cituar publikisht.

Ç´është larg çdo logjike që një parti, si ajo që sot e sundon Kosovën, kur ajo ka kopjuar gjer në detaje Partinë Komuniste të Shqiperisë. Enver Hoxha, i instruktuar nga kolonët e Kosovës Dushan Mugosha e Milladin Popovici, filloi vrasjen e nacionalistëve të Labërisë, për ta shtrirë në të gjithë Shqipërinë, madje edhe në Drenicë! Ai degjeneroi luften çlirimtare në luftë civile, vëllavrasëse, vetëm e vetëm për ta gëzuar pushtetin. Të njejten rrugë ndoqën edhe demokratët e sotëm të Kosovës, të instruktuar nga mbeturinat e Sigurimit kriminal të Enver Hoxhës. Ata filluan me dajakosjen e deputetëve të Kosovës në Drenicë, vrasjen e ministrit te luftës kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit dhe të oficerëve të tij gjatë luftës, për të vazhduar me vrasjet e bashkëpunetorëve të dr. Rugovës dhe të komandantëve institucionalë, që bënë luftën faktike, përkundër të tjerëve që bënë luftën imagjinare nga vilat e Tiranës dhe diskotekat e Perëndimit.

Partia Demokratike e Kosovës, për qellime elektorale, heziton të pranojë profilin partiak të saj të ekstremit të majtë. Po kaq hipokrizi përdorë edhe ekstremi tjetër i majtë, që vetë emrohet parti e djathte, pa dhënë asnje pergjigje se kush gjakosi Dukagjinin dhe Kosovën përgjatë dhe pas luftës, ndërkohë që shumë struktura të krimit të organizuar i kishin të përbashkëta me partinë aktuale qeverisëse. Nuk është në natyrën e të djathtës, e kombëtares të vrasë intelektualët veprimtarë dhe oficerët luftëbërës institucionalë.

Partitë e ekstremit të majtë në Kosovë duhet t´i pastrojnë radhët nga elementet vrastare komuniste e fashiste, për të fituar të drejtën të quhen socialiste, të profilizuar majtas. Atributet "demokrat" e "demokratike" për këtë kontigjent politikanësh janë tërësisht fallse dhe kamuflim i vrazhdët, madje dukshem i lexueshëm.

Zgjedhjet e tanishme në Shqipëri flasin për shumëçka. Se pari, Shqipëria është multietnike në gjak. Jo shqiptarët, duke përfituar nga filosllavi internacionalist Enver Hoxha, sunduan Shqipërinë duke i dajakosur shqiptarët e mirëfilltë për gjysmë shekulli me radhë në jug dhe veri. Ata edhe sot komandojnë një masë të madhe të vartësve të dikurshëm shqiptarë. Për rrjedhojë, edhe pas sundimit të egër të dogmës komuniste-fashiste në kohëzgjatje 50 vjeçare, edhe pas kalljes të Shqipërisë nga falangat komuniste-fashiste me 1997, edhe pas vjedhjes e shpërdorimit të pushtetit për 8 vjet radhazi (1997-2005) nga pinjollet e etërve komunistë, sërishmi konkurojnë dhe barazojnë demokracinë në Shqipëri!

Zgjedhjet në Shqipëri shpërfaqen hipokrizinë e PDK-së. Dërgimi i emisarëve në agjitim të socialistëve shqiptarë, shetitjet e krerëve partiakë Rama e Thaçi në pikën e fushatës në Prizren, mospjesëmarrja në përurimin e rrugës kombëtare Durrës - Morinë, janë dëshmi vetëfolëse të konturës profilizuese partiake në të majten ekstreme të Kosovës. Është në logjiken e fakteve që ndërrimin e emrit të partisë duhet bërë gjithësesi. Përndryshe, partinë do ta shoqëronte paradoksi i emërtesës fallso, që nuk ka asnjë lidhje me përmbajtjen faktike të saj.

AKR-ja e Pacollit bëri hapin e pritshëm, duke u pozicionuar natyrshem djathtas. LDD-ja ka delkaruar me kohë orientimin e saj tërësisht djathtas.

LDK-ja duhet të lirojë nga radhët e veta ata qe kalkulojnë sipas interesave dhe obligimeve që mund të kenë marrë nga krerët e PDK-së, në mes të majtës dhe të djathtës, për ta deklaruar profilin e saj të trashëguar si parti e së djathtës. LDK-ja nuk duhet të mjaftohet vetëm me të qenit vetë e djathtë. Ajo duhet të mobilizohet fort, bashkë me simotrat e saj, tashmë te krahut të djathtë, për ta profilizuar e forcuar më tej të djathtën e Kosovës. Dhe, kjo duhet bërë që tani, duke bërë koalicionet parazgjedhore. 

MT/ "Partia e Drejtësisë" gjithëçka mund të bëjë, por vetëm drejtesinë jo

Partia Socialdemokrate e Agim Çekut ka pohuar profilin e majtë të trashëguar nga komunistët e Titos. Edhepse Aleanca i ofroi hapësirë komanduese në parti dhe poste shtetërore, Çeku ishte mish i huaj brenda kësaj partie të ekstremit te majtë. Ai vinte nga një parti e majtë liberale dhe nuk mund ta pranonte tutelen e vrazhdët të një partie staliniane. Aderimi në një parti, për të cilen ekziston dyshimi i bazuar se është implikuar në krime ndaj bashkëkombasve të vetë, pashmangëshmërisht aprovon krimin dhe bëhesh pjesë e krimit. Zotëri Çeku e di këtë, andaj edhe kjo duhet të ketë qenë një arsye më shumë për refuzim oferte. Personaliteti i tij damkos rëndë, kur pas çdo arrestimi të kriminelëve faktik brenda TMK-së e quante mendjelehtësisht "adresë të gabuar", gjë që rezultonte ndryshe, më fajësi të plotë. Duke përligjur marshimet militante në mbrojtje të krimit, prononcimi i tij mbështetës, ishte fatal për gjeneralin e shkolluar. Sidoqoftë, pendesa qoftë edhe e vonuar është ngushëlluese.

Partia Ora me kohë ka deklkaruar orientimin e saj të majtë. "Ora" ashtu si edhe partia e Çekut kanë ngjajshmëri me të majten evropiane dhe ia vlen bashkëpunimi me ato.

"Partia e Drejtësisë" gjithëçka mund të bëjë, por vetëm drejtesinë jo. Ish-kryetari i saj në zgjedhjet e kaluara lokale u përcaktua për kandidatin e të majtës ekstreme në Prishtinë, i cili ishte larg plotësimit të parametrave, në krahasim me rivalët. Do të ishte në nderin e kësaj partie ta nderrojë emrin.

Publicisti dhe analisti kurajoz e dinjitoz, Halil Matoshi, në një forum gazetarësh shprehu dhe mbrojti mendimin dhe konstatimin se parlamenti, drejtësia dhe mediat janë vënë tëreësisht nën urdhërat e Qeverisë. Kjo e vërtetë, madje në shkallën superore, është bërë tëjet shqetësuese për fatet e demokracisë në Kosovë, demokraci tashmë e futur në sirtar. Mospajtimi i ciceronit të Thaçit, Hajredin Kuqi nuk bindi askënd. Vënia e tij në krye të Këshillit Drejtues të Radiotelevizionit të Kosovës është unikale e skandaloze për jetën demokratike.

Në një pozitë të keqe gjendet sot partnerja e koalicionit - LDK-ja. E pafuqishme karshi revanshit, gjithnjë e më agresiv, të partisë ekstremisht të majtë, çdo ditë e më shumë, po e zvetnon imazhin para anëtarësisë të saj dhe të opinionit të gjerë në Kosovë dhe gjetkë. Është imperativ i kohës përgatitja për t´u shkurorëzuar nga kjo murtajë komuniste, duke u pozicionuar tërësisht djathtas me aleatët natyrorë, tashmë të bollshëm, për të marrë në dorë fatin e popullit dhe të Kosovës tonë ndër shekuj të robëruar.

----------


## fattlumi

Bashkim Kopliku:




Me profilizimin e partive, do të mundësohej rigrupimi i natyrshëm i elektoratit shqiptar. Do të kishim më së fundi situata normale brenda partive, një unitet idesh, dhe jo unitet klanesh, tarafesh dhe fisesh. Natyrisht do të kishte dhe debat idesh dhe zgjidhjesh.

Kështu, një njeri që mendon se “shteti duhet të mendojë për çdo gjë”, apo se “është krim të privatizohet hekurudha”, sepse “është poshtërsi të ketë spitale private”, se “mjekësia duhet të jetë falas për të gjithë shqiptarët”, se bujqësia mund të rimëkëmbet vetëm nëse “krijojmë kooperativa kapitaliste të të gjithë fshatarëve”, se “shteti duhet të kontrollojë çmimet edhe kur ka konkurrencë të plotë” etj., nuk ka sesi të gjejë veten në një parti të djathtë—ai dhe tek e majta, dhe me zor futet.

Po kështu, nuk ka vend fare majtas, një njeri që mendon se “vetëm privatizimi tërësor i çdo hallke të mjekësisë e shërbimeve të tjera, do t’u rrisë eficiencën”; se “bujqësia në fshat kërkon përqendrimin e pronës, nëpërmjet shitjes apo dhënies me qira të tokës, në duar të pak pronarëve”, dhe jo në “kooperativa bujqësore të të gjithëve”; se “çdo shërbim duhet të paguhet nga shqiptarët”, se “shteti duhet të ndihmojë vetëm ata që nuk arrijnë të sigurojnë as minimumin e ushqimit të familjes së tyre dhe të arsimimit, kurse të gjithë të tjerët duhet të mendojnë vetë për të çarë në jetë”; se “shteti nuk duhet të ndërhyjë në ekonomi, veçse kur është krejt e qartë se jemi para mungesës së konkurrencës, apo kur sistemi po hyn në krizë e nuk del dot sepse ka një defekt në veprimin e tregut të lirë” etj.

Si rregull “i trashë”, e djathta beson më shumë tek roli i individit, tek forcat e tregut të lirë, dhe më pak tek puna kolektive apo tek ndërhyrjet rregullatore të shtetit—shteti është thjeshtë garant i lirive, ose, e thënë ndryshe, është shtet i së drejtës. Kurse e majta, beson më shumë tek forca e aktiviteteve kolektive, shpreson më shumë se shteti mund të bëjë shumë gjëra më mirë se individi” etj.

Natyrisht, nuk është se e djathta mohon kategorikisht ndërhyrjen e shtetit në jetën e shoqërisë, apo, nuk është se e majta nuk është fare për privatizimin etj.

Në praktikë nuk është aq e thjeshtë të dallosh të majtën nga e djathta. Edhe në perëndim, ndarja e majtë apo e djathtë, shpesh nuk është aq e qartë. Edhe specialistëve të politikës, shpesh u duhet të krahasojnë brenda për brenda një shoqërie të caktuar, e jo nga një shtet në tjetrin. Kjo sepse mund të marrësh një të majtë amerikan, Obamën p.sh., që të të dalë krejt i djathtë në një shoqëri si ajo francezja. Por ama, brenda një shoqërie të caktuar, brenda një vendi të caktuar, në kohën që jetojmë arrihet të profilizohet e majta dhe e djathta. 

Nuk po hyjmë në akademizmat e centrizmit radikal (radical center, teoria e partisë që merr të mirat nga e majta si dhe nga e djathta), sepse nuk është vendi këtu, por dhe sepse kur bota të merret shumë më shumë praktikisht me të, të ketë parti të mëdha të tilla në perëndim, atëherë do t’ia vlente dhe për ne.

Përshtatje me botën

Duke u profilizuar partitë politike, edhe ndihma që do të marrin partitë tona nga bota perëndimore, do të ishte shumë më eficiente. Siç është gjendja sot, i duhet një partie mike të djathtë, t’u japë këshilla të papërtypshme fare të majtëve që kanë mbushur partinë shqiptare të vetëquajtur të djathtë. Po e njëjta situatë mund të jetë edhe me të majtën, pavarësisht se më pak problematike.

Një shqiptar i djathtë, pas këtij profilizimi do të ishte shumë më i afërt në idetë e tij, me një italian, apo amerikan, apo gjerman apo çdo të huaj tjetër të djathtë. Po kështu dhe për të majtët.

Nuk mund të bëjmë shpikje shqiptare, duhet të bëhemi dhe ne si e gjithë bota ku synojmë të shkojmë.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Shume teme interesante! Pergezime!

Ja vlen te diskutohet.

----------


## fattlumi

Idriz Zeqiraj


Ne Kosovë dihen mirëfilli orientimet e partive politike.Edhe rrjeshtimi i anëtarësisë është bërë mbi këtë bazë. Në Kosovë ekziston një e djathtë e mirëfilltë, me orientim tërësisht perëndimor dhe një e majtë ekstreme, me bazë tipike komuniste. E majta e Kosovës përfaqësohet nga rryma titiste që është një komunizëm i revizionuar, i zbutur dhe e majta staliniste, një komunizëm fanatik e anakronik për kohën. Dallimi cilësor në mes ketyrë dy rrymave të majta është se kjo e fundit pretendon se ka bërë luftën. Por, në fakt, në gjirin e saj militojnë kriminelë që kanë gjakosur Kosovën gjatë dhe pas luftës. Ndërsa, ceshtja nëse e bën luftën apo e sabotuan atë është një temë e trajtuar nga ne më parë dhe konkluzioni është dhënë qartazi – lufta është sabotuar marrëzishëm. Shtrohet pyetja – pse partitë e majta e fshehin përkatësinë orientuese të tyre, më sakt, ideologjinë që përshkon tej e mbanë partitë e tyre? Dhe, pergjigja është e thjeshtë, pa ekuivoke: Në pjesën dërmuese njerëzit në Kosovë janë të orientuar nga Perëndimi, nga progresi evropian e botëror në ballë me Amerikën, kupolën e lirisë dhe të demokracisë. Dhe, kjo nënkuptohet e djathtë botërore.Ndërsa e majta përfaqësohet me Lindjen, me Rusinë sllave si dhe Kina me aziatikët e saj.Kësaj panorame errëtake i shtohet edhe bota islamike regresive, me mungesë të theksuar të lirive elementare demokratike, me diktaturë të urryer e fodulle, me cinizëm e brutalitet karshi botës femërore – si krijëse vitale e njerëzimit.Mjerisht, janë këto shtete islamike, si bishtëra të Rusisë, që për ditë e më shumë po eksportojnë në Kosovë ideologjinë tyre famëkeqe e shpellore nëpërmjet eksponentëve fetarë, të paguar fort. Predikimet e tyre herë të hapëta e herë skutore kanë neveritur shqiptarët dhe me të drejtë i konsiderojnë si shkitë e ardhsëm të Kosovës, sepse konfrontimi me ata do të jetë i pashmangshëm. Këta të shhitur dhe të përshitur nuk njohin asnjë vlerë tjetër që  nuk mban vulën e islamit, nuk njohin as Skënderbeun, as Nënë Terezen, nuk njohin gardën intelektuale shqiptare katolike, që i shkruan fjalët e para të gjuhës shqipe!!! Rrjedhimisht, nuk njohin asgjë kombëtare! Partive të majta të Kosovës nuk ju intereson ta thonë hapur orientimin e tyre majtist. Andaj edhe u duhet ky kamuflim tërmash dhe emërtimesh për ta shtuar kuotën e votave, për të tërhequr njerëzit e thjeshtë, të cilët mund të mashtrohen se tashmë nuk ka ndonjë kufi të prerë në mes te djathtës dhe të majtës, qoftë ajo edhe ekstreme, sic është kjo e Kosovës. Lëvizjet brenda llojit edhe mund të përligjen, sidomos kur grupet vicioze në drejtim të partisë anashkalojnë parimet vitale të partisë. Në këto raste nuk duhet heshtur. Përkundrazi, duke shfrytëzuar të gjitha mundësitë, që falë demokracisë janë të shumëta, duhet denoncuar me kurajo për ta shpëtuar partinë nga batakqinjtë. Por, kalimi në kampin tjetër, përkatësisht – në partinë e majtë, është një politikë amorale dhe pa të ardhme. Në vecanti kur një parti bart barrën e krimit të dëshmuar, aderimi në atë vetëvetiu të ngarkon me fajin e aprovimit të krimit. Kalimi nga e djathta në të majtë i njerëzve publikë mund të shpjegohet vetëm me ngarkesa të theksuara ideologjike që ata bartin. Programet e begata paraelektorale sociale e ekonomike të së majtës ballkanikë në përgjithësi dhe të asaj shqiptare në vecanti kanë rezultuar fiktive dhe kurrë të realizueshme. Korrupsioni dhe abuzimet ekonomike e politike kanë qenë të skajshme, madje në të dy anët e Atdheut, aq sa kanë shqetësuar edhe institucionet ndërkombëtare. Dhe, kjo shpjegohet me uzurpimin total të pushtetit nga rrethet vicioze e nepotizmi tribal. Mendoj se njerëzit e disa kategorive profesionale që janë të thirrur për të edukuar shoqërinë me virtyte morale të shëndosha si arsimi, drejtësia, arti e kultura, shëndetësia jo vetëm që nuk duet t’i afrohen një partie problematike, por duhet të jenë kritikë të rreptë gjer në dobësimin e saj, për të penguar ardhjen në pushtet, sepse do të rrezikonte inkriminimin e të gjithë shoqërisë. Injektimi infeksional në KSK-në dhe Policinë e Kosovës, ishte i asaj përmase sa përgjjat të gjithë kësaj dekade nuk ka asnjë krim politik, ekonomik e ordinier ku të mos jenë përfshirë militantë të këtyre dy institucioneve të cituara. Një raport i Policisë të UNMIK-ut, i bërë për një plagosje në errësirë në Dukagjin, është dëshmi rrënqethëse për të gjitha kohërat. Mjekët kishin udhëzim partiak (lexo: kriminal) të prerë: “Pacienti duhet të vdes patjetër!” Dhe, bluzat e bardha frikshëm dhe turpshëm zbatuan urdhërin, duke u bërë edhe anëtarë të devotshëm të partisë krminale. Dhe, ky rast, sa unikal aq edhe kriminal, është një arkivim faktik. Dhe, sic thonin latinët e vjetër: “Verba volant, skripta manent“ që do të thotë “Fjalët fluturojnë, e shkruara mbetet.“ Edhe prononcimi i zëdhënësit të LDK-së për orientimin partiak ishte disi i vagulltë. Tashmë është jo serioze të lozet me terma jo adekuate, që ngjallin  dyshime e konfuzion edhe brenda elektoratit të djathtë. Përcaktimi djathtist duhet thënë troç e zëshëm, madje pa midise e qoshe! E djathta, si në Shqipëri, ashtu edhe në Kosovë, është dëshmuar si e moderuar e tërësisht evropiane. Përkundrazi, e majta shqiptare ka ngecur shumë prapa dhe me të drejtë analistët e huaj e krahasojnë me të majtën ballkanike të viteve të ’50-ta të shekullit të shkuar, vecse pa fuqinë e ndeshkimeve fashizoide të asaj kohë. Profilizimi partiak në Kosovë është bërë përgjatë luftës dhe pas mbarimit të saj. Mohimi i kësaj të vërtete është hipokrizi e lexueshme.

----------


## Kosovelli

*FUNDI I LDK-se*

Mendoj se edhe ato parti qe pranuan koalicion me LDK-ën qoftë AAK-ja qoftë PDK-ja, jo vetëm që nuk patën rezultate, por përkundrazi,ju shkaktua  të dyjave pra edhe AAK-se edhe PDK-se  një hendek i madh me te madhin ndoshta për te mos thëne i pa fund...Nga ana tjetër, përpjekjet e LDK-se  për të fishkelluar qeverinë në përpjekjet e saj për të përballuar situatën e krijuar,duke mos e pranuar ramjen dhe krizën e tyre për brenda por dhe jashtë po krijon efektin e kundërt te qytetarët,në gjithë vendin.

Së pari, duket qartë se sulmi I LDK-se  nuk ka për shënjestër ndonjë program për te mirën e popullit, por Thaçin dhe njerëzit e tij në qeveri. Zgjedhjet ishin dhe janë rasti  që  LDK-se ju mundësua  te derdhe gjitha energjitë negative…duke mos kursyer edhe fyerje dhe ofendime personale ndaj njerëzve te PDK-se,ne qeveri,duke harruar se ende janë pjesë e qeveris Thaçi. Një logjikë e thjesht e pranon si të vërtetë atë që përjetuam të gjithë; që nëntori,dhjetori dhe janari ishin muajt dhe ditët e tyre të fundit u shoqëruan  me një klimë të çuditshme; vapove te larta qe he për he shkaktuan edhe qarjen e koalicionit qeveritar. Kjo nuk zhvesh nga përgjegjësia askënd që mund të jetë fajtor, por nisur nga kjo dhe nga deklaratat zyrtare të sulltanëve te LDK-ës nuk le ndryshe te kuptohet se vetëm Panik  e te përmbyturve ne pafundësi…! LDK-es  dhe njerëzve të tyre për të drejtuar gishtin qeveris, tregojnë realisht smirën e madh që ka LDK-ja ndaj PDK-es  dhe gjithë atyre qe identifikohen me lüften çlirimtare. Pra edhe tani sikur atëherë kur shkrepen pushkët e lirisë kryetari dhe e tera nomenklatura e LDK-ës ishte shqetësuar nga frika e humbjes se pushtetit dhe përgjegjësive. Nuk arrinin te pajtohen qe te ndajnë pushtetin e rehatshëm mire te koordinuar dhe kontrolluar nga Beogradi. Për të vërtetuar këtë mjafton të përmendim rastin Bllaca&CO i cili ishte një kurdisje për shpërthim ne momentet me kritike te vendit tone,ishte një moment që mund të shfrytëzohej nga opozita e përçarë,për t’u rigrupuar kundër qeverisë.Por fale vetëdijes se opozitës dhe syqeltesise se AAK-ës nuk ndodhi me e keqja qe ishte ne Beograd e gatuar për te u shitur ne Kosovë nëpërmjet  njerëzve te LDK-ës qe dikush mund te thotë jo nuk ishin te LDK-ës por te LDD-ës e qe ne realitet janë një brumë. Pra një aksion në fakt që u iniciua nga jo shqiptaret e LDK-ës tani e ndare me LDD,ishte mire i gatuar ne Beograd,e qe u nxjerr ne treg nga shqipefolsat jo shqiptar,qe për avokat kishin dhe vazhdojnë te kenë EULEX-in,qe sipas mendimit time ende nuk është fundosur definitivisht aje far farsë-plani-skandali i Beogradit,ende EULEX-si po vazhdon te prodhoj fakte për ta justifikuar Beogradin për krimet e bëra-kinse nesh  ja paskemi ber njeri tjetrit. Unë dyshoj se nëse nuk arrihet te menaxhohet situata ne shoqrin kosovare do te ndodhemi se shpejti para një konflikti fillimisht nder shqiptare ndërsa me pas lufte me Serbinë te mire përpiluar nga sponsoret pro serb ne BE,plan ky mire i financuar nga kisha dhe lobi ortodoks,por mire i financuar,qe fillimisht ka zanafillën ke zvicerjanja DEL PONTE dhe DICK MARTY,qe te dy te paguar nga lobi serb dhe ortodoks ne Zvicër i cili është shume i fuqishëm materialisht ,meqë kontrollojnë Drogën dhe prostitucionin e atjeshëm  dhe kudo ne Evrope...

Qe te dy te me larte cekurit njihen si pro serb dhe antishqiptar te fuqishëm! Ne vallen e tyre kuptohet se ka edhe akter te tjerë nga politika e BE-se Qe dita ditës po vërehet se shqiptaret po injorohen dhe po neperkemben si ne te kaluarën e historisë se  tyre,nga Evropa!!!

----------


## fattlumi

Ja se sa eshte e majta ne Kosove e "evropizuar dhe moderne".Ja se qka gjene ne nje dokument te tyre te publikuar ne internet

----------


## fattlumi

Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi mban ende në
shtëpinë e tij, fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës, udhëheqësit 50 -vjeçar
komunist të Shqipërisë.

Bashkim Shala


Një foto e madhe e diktatorit shqiptar, në bibliotekën e Jakup Krasniqit.
Reagimi: Skam pasur kohë për bibliotekën


PRISHTINË - Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi mban ende në shtëpinë
e tij, fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës, udhëheqësit 50 -vjeçar komunist të Shqipërisë. Ky
fakt është zbuluar nga kamera e RTK-së, gjatë emisionit të mëngjesit të ditës së
dielë. RTK-ja ka filluar një emision  Një kafe me politikanet e Kosovës, emision i cili
realizohet në shtëpinë e këtyre të fundit.
Pas Fatmir Sejdiut dhe Hajredin Kuqit, radha për të qenë personazh i këtij emisioni i
ka ardhur kryeparlamentarit Jakup Krasniqi, njeherësh edhe sekretar i Përgjithshëm i
PDK-së dhe ish-zëdhënes i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Panoramat me piktura
dhe buste të Skënderbeut dhe Adem Jasharit që ishin të shumtë në numër,
dominonin shtëpinë e madhe të kryeparlamentarit. Por në bibliotekën e Krasniqit,
kamera e RTK-së ka fokusuar edhe një foto relativisht të madhe të Enver Hoxhës, e
ngjitur me të ishte fotoja e Ismail Kadaresë dhe më pas vijonin disa gravura të tjera.
Pyetjes së gazetares Delfina Krasniqi, lidhur me foton e Enver Hoxhës në bibliotekën
e tij, kryeparlamentari Krasniqi i është përgjigjur se ishte një dhuratë, por megjithatë
ai ka vijuar rreth kësaj pyetje kur i ka deklaruar gazetares së RTK-së se: nuk kishte
pasur kohë për të sistemuar këtë pjesë të bibliotekës.
 Ndërkohë, në Kosovë vazhdon të nderohet ende figura e Enver Hoxhës. Vitin e kaluar ka qenë qyteti i Deçanit ai që ka nderuar ish-diktatorin komunist të Shqipërisë në 99 vjetorin e lindjes, ku oratorët që e
kanë marrë fjalën para fansave të ekzaltuar të Enver Hoxhës e kanë cilësuar atë si
kapedanin më të madh të historisë shqiptare.
Ndërkohë që qyteti i Ferizajve në Kosovë ka nderuar tre herë radhazi , ish -diktatorin
komunist Enver Hoxha. Madje në 21 vjetorin e vdekjes së tij në prill të vitit 2006,
nostalgjikët e Enver Hoxhës në Ferizaj kanë vendosur një pllakatë në njërin nga
sheshet e këtij qyteti, ndërkohë që autoritetet vendore të këtij qyteti e kanë cilësuar si
të dhunshëm dhe antiligjor vendosjen e kësaj pllakate. Komiteti Organizator për
vlerësimin e figurës së Enver Hoxhësi ngritur prej kohësh në qytetin e Ferizajt kishte
ndërmarrë në vitin 2005 një nismë që një objekti, rruge apo sheshi në qytetin e
Ferizajve ti jepet emri i Enver Hoxhës ku ishin mbledhur rreth 500 firma nga qytetarët
dhe i janë paraqitur Kuvendit Komunal për të vendosur, por kuvendi nuk e ka
shqyrtuar këtë kërkesë.

----------


## Kosovelli

Në lidhje me këtë çështje lidhet edhe hapja e dosjeve të ish regjimit titist dhe për dënimet e krimeve të ati regjimi mes 1945-1999. Duhet hedhe poshtë identifikimin e krimeve të regjimit jugosllav me ideologjinë komuniste, sepse një gjë e tillë është absurde, me që krimet janë gjithmonë individuale edhe kur ato ndonjëherë  kryhen në grupe. Prandaj edhe përgjegjësia  për krime është  gjithmonë vetëm individuale. Shtyrja e nxjerrjes  së Rezolutës për dënimin e krimeve të regjimit jugosllav po shkon në favor  të privilegjuarve të ish regjimit kriminel jugosllav, sepse ata  qe dje kanë bërë krime kundër kërkesës për  Republikës së Kosovës gradualisht por restaurohen  në pushtetin e Republikës së Kosovës. Ndërsa për shumicë e viktimave të tyre po vazhdon diskriminimi. U tha se  Rezoluta nuk u miratua nga Parlamenti sepse kjo kërkon nxjerrjen e Ligjit i cili ka lidhje me shpenzimet buxhetore, ose se dosjet mungojnë . Kjo nuk është e vërtetë!

Kjo nuk qëndron, sepse njerëzit që kanë punua për regjimin kriminel jugosllav dihen dhe për ata që kanë qen agjent të fshehët ka mundësi me vonë të zbulohen. Hetimet do ti zbulojnë edhe krimet e atyre që janë të njohur edhe atyre që akoma nuk janë zbuluar. Gjithashtu, institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës nuk kanë nevojë të japin dëmshpërblim për krimet e ish regjimit jugosllav. Parlamenti i Republikës së Kosovës mjafton ti dënon krimet e regjimit ish jugosllav dhe të distancohet nga ato krime. Me këtë hapet rruga për shkarkimin nga detyra të gjithë atyre që ishin vegla të ish regjimit jugosllav dhe që pas 1999 UNMIK-u i instaloi në piramidën e institucioneve të Kosovës. Veglat e ish regjimit jugosllav janë vetë të privilegjuar dhe ata po i privilegjojnë edhe fëmijët e vet brenda institucioneve, në ekonomi e shkencë dhe kështu po restaurohet regjimi titist në Kosovë. Natyrisht se fëmija e tyre nuk kanë faje, por nuk është e drejtë që ata të jenë përsëri të privilegjuar  ndërsa fëmija e të ish burgosurve së bashku me prindërit e vet të jenë  përsëri të diskriminuar!


Republika e Kosovës duhet të kërkojnë hapjen e dosjeve të ish regjimit jugosllav nga Serbia e cila po thirret në demokraci. Institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës duhet të lirohet nga e tërë anëtarësia e ish LKJ që e kanë zbatua pushtin e saj. Ata nuk e përbëjnë as 5% të popullsisë shqiptare e joshqiptare  në Kosovë se pse LKJ në Kosovë nuk ka pas më shumë se 100 mije anëtar! Prej tyre vetëm 10% kanë marrë pjesë në krimet e regjimit jugosllav. Ata që kanë bërë krime të i nënshtrohen përgjegjësisë penale. Nga Serbia duhet të kërkohet që ajo të bën  kompozimin e dëmshpërblimin për krimet shtetërore ndaj shqiptarëve duke u nisur nga viti 1878 e deri 1999, ashtu si ka ndodhur me Gjermaninë pas Luftës së dytë Botërore. Institucionet e sotme të Republikës së Kosovës kanë mundësi që të e konfiskojnë pasurin e atyre pjesëtarëve të ish regjimit jugosllave që kanë bërë krime në Kosove dhe me te të fillon kompozimi i të dëmtuarave duke filluar nga kategoria e më të moshuarve.

Parlamenti i Republikës së Kosovës duhet ti kryen detyrat e veta të shtëpisë dhe së pari të heq nga fuqia ligjet jugosllave me të cilat janë diskriminuara ish të burgosurit politik dhe ti shpall ata të pa fajshëm. Sepse sa herë që ata duhet të nxjerrin një dokument që nuk janë të dënuar, del se janë të dënuar dhe ata persekutohen përsëri si në kohen e regjimi serb!  Prandaj ata duhet të shlyhen nga regjistri i të dënuarve dhe të përndjekurve dhe të hynë në regjistrin e të merituarve, derisa të jetojnë!

Institucionet e Republikës se Kosovës të parashohin ndërmarrjen e masave për zgjedhjen e problemeve banesore dhe të punësimit e  pensionimit të  tyre duke ua llogaritur dyfish kohen kalendarike vjetore që  ata e  kanë kaluar  në burg apo ne mërgim, si stazh pune. Kështu duhet të veprohet edhe me  shkollimin e këtyre kategorive në atë formë që këtyre viktimave dhe familjarëve të tyre të ju epet përparësi në zgjedhjen e këtyre çështjeve jetësore. Sepse kjo kategori është ajo masë e njerëzve që kanë sakrifikuar më së shumit, dhe shoqëria nuk duhet të sillet me ta si me njerëz që kanë nevojë për lëmoshë por si njerëz ndaj të cilëve shoqëria ka borxh me ua zgjedh problemet jetësore, përderisa ata kanë sakrifikuar nga jeta e vete për interesa kombëtare. Natyrisht se kjo duhet të zbatohet në suaza mundësive ekonomike të vendit, me një afat fleksibil dhe duke ju dhanë përparësi rasteve më e urgjente.

Para së gjithash duhet të mendohet për kthimin në Kosovë dhe në trevat etnike Shqiptare që gjenden nën sundimin e Republikën e Serbisë e gjetiu të gjithë atyre shqiptarëve që janë shpërngulur nga dhuna e terrori shtetëror për në vendet tjera. E jo kjo të kufizohet vetëm në kthimin e kolonistëve serb në Kosovë, si po veprohet tani  me ata kolon  që nga Kosovë  janë kthye nga ku kanë ardhur pas vitit 1999, si pjese e aparatit shtetëror serb.

Mendoj se kjo që u tha këtu, nëse seriozisht merret nga ata deputetë që merren me këto çështje konkrete, ka mundësi që kjo që u shtura këtu të ndahet në amendamente të veçanta për këtë ligje dhe për ligje tjera përkatëse.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Titistët sulmojnë enveristët dhe reciprokisht*

Agim Vuniqi
Po të kërkohej të drejtosh gishtin dhe të piketosh se kush duhet fajësuar për gjendjen ekzistuese në Kosovë; atë politike, diplomatike, energjetike të sigurisë etj., nuk mund të gjesh fjalë miradije për punën e qeverisë deri më tash. Pastaj për të evidentuar të gjitha problemet e grumbulluara të duhen shumë gishtërinjtë. Krahasimi është metoda më e mirë për të dalluar cilësinë qeverisëse, por edhe për të matur kapacitetin e saj veprues. Qeveritë e kaluara një nga një që nga qeveria Rexhepi, pastaj Haradinaj, Kosumaj, Çeku e deri te kjo e fundit Thaçi nuk mund të krenohen për ndonjë kreativitet qeverisës, meqë përgjithësisht ato kanë dështuar, edhe për arsyen e thjeshtë se pranë tyre parakaluan shumë ministra matrapazë; të LDK-së, të AAK-së dhe të PDK-së, aspak nuk ndryshuan mirëqenien e popullatës, përveçse që ata u bënë "më të rëndë"-u pasuruan. Ndoshta është gabim individual fajësimi i qeverisë se ata nuk patën instinktin e mirëqenies së përgjithshme, se për atë personale as që duhet të bëhet fjalë, dhe vërtetë instikti nuk është fare në lidhshmëri me pakon ligjore as qeveritare, planin zhvillimor, programin ekonomik, me masat për përshpejtimin e investimeve, zvogëlimin e tatimeve, rishqyrtimin e TVSH-së si avantazh apo pengesë e zhvillimit ekonomik... Nuk është mjaft të betohesh në qytetarë, por duhet të bësh më shumë sesa të lavdërohesh, duhet që qytetarët të mbrohen nga rreziku i skamjes dhe t'ua mundësosh atyre që në mbrëmje të qetë të shkojnë në shtrat. Ndoshta nganjëherë mund të zbutet hidhërimi në SHPK-në dhe impotencën e saj në uljen e krimit të organizuar dhe korrupsionit, e cila vërtet nuk ka kaluar në valët e larta të violencës, por është afër. Nuk është aq e rëndësishme sa shtëpi kolektive të reja po ndërtohen, me leje e pa leje, sa lokale alkooli po hapen e mbyllen, ngaqë oxhaqeve të fabrikave nuk po u shihet tymi, e ato janë objekte që grumbullojnë e punësojnë punëtorët. Pra, gishti juaj duhet të fryhet dhe të merr formë gjigante për të përmbledhur të gjitha gabimet e qeverisë. Dëshironi të dini pse janë aq dorëlirë..., merret vesh, në Kosovë çdo gjë është e politizuar; edhe gjyqësia edhe policia, mediat.., si do të pritni atëherë ndonjë ndryshim kur " Kadia të gjykon, kadia të mbron". Ata të cilët janë të përcaktuar ta shkatërrojnë veten do të gjejnë gjithsesi mënyrën, nuk kuptoj si votuesi luan kumar me votën, nëse do të vazhdoj kështu edhe në të ardhmen, atëherë do të jetoj nga ankesat. Deri më tash u zgjodhën shumë deputetë pa farë eksperience profesionale, pastaj u rekrutuan si zyrtarë të lartë, fituan tituj të lartë shkencor dhe kështu u ndërtua iluzioni. Titistët sulmojnë enveristët dhe reciprokisht, ajo ideologji ka përfunduar dhe është pjesë e së kaluarës, por prapë zgjohet, rikthim mbrapa; është gabim të manipulohet me argumente të së kaluarës. 
www.botasot.info/home.php?category=20&id=35266

----------


## Kosovelli

*Enveristët dhe Titistët e Kosovës*

Metush Zenuni



Këto ditë, nëpër mediat e shkruara (Express dhe Koha Ditore), por edhe në ato elektronike, TV - RROKUM,  një paqavurë private e Migjen Kelmendit, është shkruar e folur shumë për dhe rreth ish-udhëheqësit të Shqipërisë, Enver Hoxha.

Fillimisht, mollë sherri u bë një intervistë e Kryetarit të Kuvendit të Kosovës, z. Jakup Krasniqi, në RTK, ku ai në vitrinën e tij, ndër librat më të preferuara, paska patur edhe albumin me fotografi të Enver Hoxhës.

Menjëherë Titistët e përbetuar, Baton Haxhiu dhe Halil Matoshi nxorën pendat e tyre të ndryshkura të kohës së ish – Jugosllavisë dhe vollën gjithë vrerë, kundër Kryeparlamentarit Krasniqi.  

Sipas tyre, të gjithë ata që kanë ndonjë foto, libër apo çdo gjë që lidhet me Enver Hoxhën dhe Shqipërinë e para viteve '90-ta qenka krim, bile shkuan aq larg sa që edhe të nderuarin Jakup Krasniqi e quajtën kriminel.

Ofanziva e titisteve të ri, u ringjall  të premten e kaluar, më 10 tetor, kur krejt natyrshëm, në sallën e Kuqe të Pallatit të Rinisë (të cilën Batoni dhe Halili kanë dëshirë ta quajnë Boro e Ramizi), u shenua 100 vjetori i lindjes së Enver Hoxhës, birit të madh të popullit shqiptar (për shqiptaret qe mendojnë dhe ndjejnë shqip).  

Shumica e gazetave kosovare me trashegimi neotitiste, të paguara për propagandë paranoike antishqiptare ku prijnë, "Koha ditore" dhe "Express", u vërsulën edhe një herë me epsh histerik perçarës kundër Enver Hoxhës. Ata shkruan tituj dhe shkrime bombastike, duke sharë e fyer ish- udhëheqësin e Shtetit shqiptar, njejtë si në vitet 1981, kur po këta, apo baballarët e tyre, shanin e fyenin Shqipërinë dhe Enver Hoxhën, shanin e fyenin studentët e UP-së, që ua paskan prishur rehatinë dhe jaraninë me shkije e shkina të Beogradit.

Së fundi, në majën e penës shqipfolëse të Batonit, Halilit, Migjenit, e Titistëve tjerë, pos Jakup Krasniqit, u vendosën edhe dy bashkëveprimtar dhe bashkëmendimtar të tij, Hydajet Hyseni dhe Berat Luzha.  Sipas Titistëve, edhe këta paskan bërë krim që të premten e 10 tetorit, paskan pasur guxim të shkojnë në sallën e Kuqe të Pallatit të Rinisë. Madje, Hydajeti sikur paska "marrë guximin edhe të flasë afër 20 minuta, për figurën e Enver Hoxhës"!!!

Po ju fantazma Titiste "të konvertuara" në "demokratë", çka keni menduar? - se Jakup Krasniqi, në shtëpinë e tij do ta mbajë fotografinë e TITO-s tuaj te dashur!!??, Apo menduat se Jakup Krasniqi gazetares së RTK-së, do t'ia përcjellë falenderimet dhe dashurinë ndaj Titos, që e ka burgosur, meqë si demokrat duhet ta falënderojë edhe kriminelin.

E dini ju zotëri se Tito dhe titistët shqipfolës të shëndrruar në "demokratë të mëdhenjë", janë ata që e kanë burgosur: Adem Demaqin, Jakup Krasniqin, Hydajet Hysenin, Berat Luzhën etj.

Po ata kanë vrarë: Jusuf Gërvallën, Kadri Zekën, Rexhep Malën, Nuhi Berishën, Afrim Zhitinë, Fahri Fazliun etj, vetëm e vetëm se ata e kanë dashur lirinë dhe  bashkimin me nënë Shqipërinë edhe pse atë e udhëhiqte Enver Hoxha?

E dini ju zotëri se i nderuari Hydajet Hyseni, pos që ishte njëri ndër veprimtarët më të përkushtuar të çështjes shqiptare, ishte pikërisht ai që i maskuar me rroba të punëtorit të ,, Ramiz Sadikut" mbajti fjalimin historik, në qendër të Prishtinës në pranverë të vitit 1981? 

Ku ishit atëherë ju zotërinjë: në Çagllavicë, Brezovicë, apo në Beograd, në "biseda sekrete" duke dhënë raporte agjentëve të UDB-së ?

Çka keni thënë apo çka keni shkruar ju atëherë për këto demonstrata dhe sa e keni mallkuar rininë studentore që po ua prishë miqësinë me shkijet?

Apo duhet serish ta bëjmë me dije se në atë kohë të ishe Enverist dhe me Shqipërinë ishte patriotizëm, ndërsa ata që ishin kundër Enverit dhe Shqipërisë, kokën e kishin te Tito e Rankoviqi në Beograd? 

Në cilën ana ishit ju, dihet, por aktualisht po e shfrytëzoni durimin e popullit dhe kohën për të mos i hapur DOSJET e interesit kombetar në Kosovë, se kush ishte bashkëpunëtor i pushtuesit e kush çlirimtar?

Unë, asnjë ditë nuk kamë pasur mundësi të jetoj në Shqipëri në kohën e Enver Hoxhës, e as ju, por kamë lexuar shumë për veprën dhe sistemin që ka pasur Enver Hoxha gjatë 50 vjetëve të udhheqjes së Shqipërisë, megjithate nuk pretendoj të jap vlerësime meritore për veprën e një burreshtetasi, për të mirat e gabimet e cilit do të flet historia, e jo paqavuret përçarse neotitiste. 

Por, të quhet kriminel, Enver Hoxha, kjo mund të ndodhë vetëm nga ata shqiptarë që kurrë nuk e kanë ndier veten të tillë! 

Është krejt normale, bile edhe nder të përkujtohet Enver Hoxha në 100 vjetorin e lindjes së tij, por do të ishte krim, vërtet krim, nëse ju zotërinj titistë të shëndrruar në "demokratë", "të revanshoheni" për  nostalgjinë që keni për idolin tuaj Tito dhe pasardhësin e tij, Millosheviq. 

Bile, edhe po të ndodhte kjo nuk do t'a çudiste askend, sepse do të merrej krejt normale. Edhe ju keni të drejtë ta përkujtoni shefin tuaj serbo-jugosllav të cilit i shërbyet me devotshmëri, në kohën kur enveristët punuan dhe luftuan për dëbimin e forcave kolonialiste serbe nga Kosova.

* (Autori është profesor i Historisë, dhe është para përfundimit të Masterit, në Histori Bashkëkohore)

----------


## fattlumi

Fjala "demokratike" ne veshin e shqiptareve te Kosoves i bie mire per ate shkak edhe disa parti e kane shfrytezuar kete fjale per ta kamufluar ideologjine mbi te cilen edhe jane formuar disa parti ne Kosove.Paramendoni qe menjehere pas luftes ne Kosove kur eshte formuar partija demokratike e kosoves ta kishte emrin partija socialiste e kosoves ose ndonje emer tjeter sa vota do i kishte marre.Me siguri as 2 %,sepse shqiptaret e Kosoves historikisht jane te orientimit djathtist duke filluar nga Balli Kombetar.

Ndersa tash jemi ne shekullin 21 edhe duhet bere profilizimi i te gjitha partive pavaresisht,keshtu do ta kene edhe me lehte vet partite edhe vete populli sepse ne kuader te ketij profilizimi krijohet edhe ideologjija mbi te cilen formohet nje parti gje qe do sqaronte shume opinionin shqiptare.

Shi qoni shembujt konkret kur jane formuar me se pari PDK-ja dhe AAK-ja,ku ne gjirin e tyre kane marre njerez vetem sa te bejne numer ose nuk kane pasur pozita ne partite ku kane qene me heret.Nuk jane pyetur per ideologji vetem se jane kan nej e hajt ti marrim ne partin tone te shtojme numrin.Pse p.sh.nje person qe ka qene perpara ne LDK,p.sh. Milazim Krasniqi(kurva ose vejushja),ka qene njeri i udb-se e tash kur i shtin hunte ne PDK na behet analiste e patriot,e kjo parti po i rrin gati.Ose Hydajet Hysenin,ose tek rasti i AAK-se me Blerim Kuqin.

Keta njerez po behen "patriota" kur po behen anetar te PDK-se ose AAK-se.

Ketu eshte edhe defekti i profilizimit te partive,mirepo siq thote populli: "ujku don mjegull" e mjegull let shkon njehere qishtu.

----------


## fattlumi

> *Enveristët dhe Titistët e Kosovës*
> 
> Metush Zenuni
> 
> 
> 
> Këto ditë, nëpër mediat e shkruara (Express dhe Koha Ditore), por edhe në ato elektronike, TV - RROKUM,  një paqavurë private e Migjen Kelmendit, është shkruar e folur shumë për dhe rreth ish-udhëheqësit të Shqipërisë, Enver Hoxha.
> 
> Fillimisht, mollë sherri u bë një intervistë e Kryetarit të Kuvendit të Kosovës, z. Jakup Krasniqi, në RTK, ku ai në vitrinën e tij, ndër librat më të preferuara, paska patur edhe albumin me fotografi të Enver Hoxhës.
> ...


Me tere respektin per kryeparlamentarin .Nuk eshte fjala per shije personale te ndonjerit person,eshte fjala per ideologji dhe profilizim partiak,ku duhet te jene te qarte te gjithe per ideologjine mbi te cilen eshte formuar PDK-ja e jo te mbetet mjegull ose si ajo fraza "krahe i luftes "ku ne gjirin e saj kjo parti soq thashe me heret veq ka kqyre a asht kush nej edhe e ka marr e ska kqyre fort per te kaluaren e atij njeriu.Une personalisht njoh njerez qe i kan sherbyer shkieve e tash jane ne PDK.Mirepo edhe AAK-ja edhe ajo thirret krahe i luftes,edhe PSK-ja e Emrush Gjemajlit,atehere ketu eshte mjegulla e vertete.

Se fundmi PSK-ja eshte profilizuar dhe eshte mire qe e ka bere kete.

----------


## Kosovelli

> Fjala "demokratike" ne veshin e shqiptareve te Kosoves i bie mire per ate shkak edhe disa parti e kane shfrytezuar kete fjale per ta kamufluar ideologjine mbi te cilen edhe jane formuar disa parti ne Kosove.Paramendoni qe menjehere pas luftes ne Kosove kur eshte formuar partija demokratike e kosoves ta kishte emrin partija socialiste e kosoves ose ndonje emer tjeter sa vota do i kishte marre.Me siguri as 2 %,sepse shqiptaret e Kosoves historikisht jane te orientimit djathtist duke filluar nga Balli Kombetar.
> 
> Ndersa tash jemi ne shekullin 21 edhe duhet bere profilizimi i te gjitha partive pavaresisht,keshtu do ta kene edhe me lehte vet partite edhe vete populli sepse ne kuader te ketij profilizimi krijohet edhe ideologjija mbi te cilen formohet nje parti gje qe do sqaronte shume opinionin shqiptare.
> 
> Shi qoni shembujt konkret kur jane formuar me se pari PDK-ja dhe AAK-ja,ku ne gjirin e tyre kane marre njerez vetem sa te bejne numer ose nuk kane pasur pozita ne partite ku kane qene me heret.Nuk jane pyetur per ideologji vetem se jane kan nej e hajt ti marrim ne partin tone te shtojme numrin.Pse p.sh.nje person qe ka qene perpara ne LDK,p.sh. Milazim Krasniqi(kurva ose vejushja),ka qene njeri i udb-se e tash kur i shtin hunte ne PDK na behet analiste e patriot,e kjo parti po i rrin gati.Ose Hydajet Hysenin,ose tek rasti i AAK-se me Blerim Kuqin.
> 
> Keta njerez po behen "patriota" kur po behen anetar te PDK-se ose AAK-se.
> 
> Ketu eshte edhe defekti i profilizimit te partive,mirepo siq thote populli: "ujku don mjegull" e mjegull let shkon njehere qishtu.


ose ose ma mire me thane kur shqiptaret e leshuen partin komuniste apo si ishte aktuale dorzimi i librezave te kuqe qe e kishin mbajtur ne xhep dhe antarsimi ne parti apo lidhje me emrin demokratike harronin se deri dje ishin argat te shkieve dhe me ate gjest mundoheshin te krijonin ndarje 
pra prej komunisti ne pushte opa demokrat ne pushte pa shtet

----------


## fattlumi

Në diskurset bashkëkohore politike shprehja “të majtët” zakonisht nënkupton Liberalët social (social liberalët) ose socialistët.
Të majtët në shek. e 19 kryesisht u futën për të vepruar në radhët e lëvizjeve punëtore.
Shtytje të mëtejme lëvizjeve majtiste iu dhanë  shkrimet e Marksit dhe Engelsit (“Manifesti komunist”) në vitin 1848 të cilat shoqërinë borgjeze e paraqitën si shoqëri që zhvillohet në  proces të luftës së vazhdueshme të klasave e  që do të përfundojë me krijimin e  shoqërisë pa pronë private, pa klasa dhe pa nevojë për këmbim (post-monetary society).


Variantet e të majtës



E majta, njësoj sikur opozita e saj, e djathta, i ka disa variante: Nga e majta-qendër (e majta e matur) deri tek e majta ekstreme-ultra e majta, që përdoret për t’i karakterizuar radikalët e majtë.


E majta-qendër (qendra e majtë, quhet e edhe “e matur”) është një pozicion  i afërt me pozitën qendrore  dhe i përfshinë Demokratët socialist; progresistët dhe të gjelbrit ose eco-socialistët. Këta e akceptojnë alokimin e tri resurseve natyrore të shoqërisë (punës, tokës dhe kapitalit) me ndihmën e tregut (jo me plan të centralizuar të shtetit!!!) dhe predikojnë ekonomi me pronësi të përzier, me sektor të rëndësishëm publik dhe  atë privat.



Politikat e qendrës së majtë pranojnë intervenime të vogla politike në treg për t’i mbrojtur interesat publike.



Ultra e majta (e majta radikale) e predikon pozicionin më tepër radikal (komunizmi, maoizmi etj). Kjo shprehje përdoret për t’i përshkruar  ideologjitë totalitare anti-kapitaliste, staliniste, maoiste dhe ato të Pol Potit.



Në Francë, aty ku edhe është shfaqur, kjo ndarje ishte: E majta e qendrës-socialistët dhe Partia Komuniste e Francës (më vonë Evrokomunistët në Itali, Spanjë dhe Francë!) dhe e majta ekstreme- Trockistët, Maoistët dhe Anarkistët

 Veçoritë kryesore të së majtës, sikur edhe të “së djathtës” shfaqen në këto fusha të shoqërisë:



a. Ekonomia



Ekonomistët nuk pajtohen plotësisht lidhur me faktin se cilat  politika ekonomike mund të konsiderohet “të majta” por shumica e tyre i mbështesin format e qeverisjes që përfshijnë intervenimet e qeverisë në sferën e  fushave sociale në ekonomi (Caktimi i pagave minimale, ndihmave sociale, politikave të caktimit të shkallëve progresive të tatimit në paga dhe të ardhura etj.)



Të atillët të cilët i predikojnë politikat ekonomike të majta, duke filluar nga qendra deri në të majtën ekstreme, rangohen nga ata  keynsian (John Maynard Keynes, “The general theory of employment, interest and money”) që predikon krijimin e shtetit të mirëqenies që arrihet nëpërmjet demokracisë industriale dhe tregut social e deri te nacionalizimi dhe  ekonomia me planifikim qendror.

Disa majtist besojnë në predikimet ekonomike të Marksit.



b. Nacionalizmi



Çështjet të cilat kishin të bënin me nacionalizmin ishin  tiparet kryesore të debateve politike të të majtëve.

Por, internacionalizmi proletar i Marksit predikonte bashkëpunimin e punëtorëve nga mbarë bota për realizimin e qëllimeve të tyre. Slogani  “Proletarë të të gjitha vendeve-bashkohuni” ishte parim udhëheqës i filozofisë politike të Marksit. 

Në kohërat moderne ky slogan është shndërruar në sloganin e Evropës së bashkuar dhe të globalizimit.

Lëvizjet antikoloniale për çlirim të të ashtuquajturës “bota e tretë” (vendet në zhvillim) i akceptuan me shumicë idetë socialiste dhe  “të majtën”.

Shumë lëvizje feministe konsideroheshin politikisht “të majtë”.



c. Religjioni



“Të majtët” francez ishin kundër klerit dhe e kundërshtonin ndikimin e kishës në jetën politike. Sot, Turqia është shembull i  shtetit modern- secular.



Përndryshe, e majta ekstreme e predikon ndalimin e fesë të cilën Marksi e quan “opium për popull”.



d. Mjedisi



Brenga për problemet komplekse të mjedisit është brengë e të dy krahëve por politikat “e majta” përgjegjëse kryesore për këtë problem i konsiderojnë vendet e zhvilluara kapitaliste.





e. Anti globalizmi 



Anti globalistët dhe kundërshtarët e marrëveshjeve globale për tregun janë zakonisht të krahut të majtë për shkak të frikës së tyre për konsekuencat negative që marrëveshjet e tilla do t’i kenë për të varfrit dhe ndotjen e mjedisit.



f. Shkenca



“Të majtët” i mbështesin organizatat shkencore të ngjashme me ato që kanë të bëjnë me teorinë e evolucionit dhe të ngrohjes globale e të “krijimit të universit” (Big-Bang).

----------


## fattlumi

Veçoritë e politikave të krahut të djathtë (right wing politics)



“E djathta” është një shprehje e përgjithshme që e përshkruan  ndonjë nga ideologjitë politike si konservative, reaksionare  ose fashiste emërtues i përbashkët i të cilave është mbështetja e kufizuar ose entuziaste për tiparet kyçe të rendit aktual social dhe ekonomik duke i përkrahur të gjitha ose gati të gjitha pabarazitë ekonomike, statusore dhe privilegjet (ose në disa raste edhe  mbështetja për kthimin  në një rend të mëparshëm të pabarazisë dhe hierarkisë ekonomiko-sociale).

Ideologjitë e krahut të djathtë tentojnë t’i theksojnë vlerat e rendit, patriotizmit, kohezionin social dhe të një ndjesie personale dhe detyrën që mundëson që një qytetar “ta di vendin e tij”, përgjegjës dhe i disiplinuar ndaj udhëheqësit e tij superior politik dhe ekonomik.

Në SHBA ky term ka kuptim paksa më nënçmues  në krahasim me atë  në  Evropë.

Për ndryshim nga politikat “e majta”, politikat e krahut “të djathtë’  kanë të bëjnë me përkrahjen dhe përpjekjet për t’i ruajtur vlerat tradicionale dhe ruajtjen e një lloj hierarkie sociale. “Të djathtët” e mbështesin monarkinë, aristokracinë dhe rolin aktiv të kishës në jetën shoqërore.



Për ndryshim nga sa u theksua më sipër për të majtën, e djathta:



a.E mbron idenë për shtetin e fortë dhe të centralizuar, me lider të fortë në krye të tij;
b.Predikon ruajtjen e status-quos së formës dhe traditës së institucioneve të asaj kohe;
c.Ideologjia e cila përkrahet është konservatore (Socialistët në të majtë; Liberalët në qendër dhe Konservativët në të djathtë);
d. Variantet e “të djathtës” janë nga “qendra e djathtë” (shpenzime të caktuara në zhvillimin e infrastrukturës dhe edukimit, të cilat sot e mbështesin demokracinë liberale, kapitalizmin dhe ekonominë e tregut) deri në “të djathtën ekstreme” ku mund të futen Fashizmi dhe Nazizmi;
e.Në aspekt të hierarkisë sociale  e predikon ruajtjen e monarkisë dhe të privilegjeve të aristokracisë;
f.Besojnë në supremacinë e “racës superiore” në krahasim me atë inferiore;
g.“E djathta” e respekton jo-barazinë  sociale dhe tendencën për barazi sociale e konsideron utopi;
h.E mbështet “rendin social” dhe e mbështet “liderin e fortë”- i cili “mban rend”;
i.Fundamentalistët religjioz  e mbështesin  fuqinë politike për të përforcuar besimet fetare;
j.Nacionalizmi tradicionalisht konsiderohet ide e krahut të majtë;
k.Konservativizmi kulturor mbështetë ruajtjen e trashëgimisë nacionale dhe kulturore;
l.E mbështesin fuqinë e Kishës katolike;
m.Janë anti-komunist. SHBA-të dhe Anglia ishin mbështetësit kryesor të asaj lufte  deri në përfundim të “luftës së ftohtë”;
n.I kundërshtojnë organizatat shkencore të ngjashme me ato që kanë të bëjnë me teorinë e evolucionit dhe të ngrohjes globale e të “krijimit të universit”.


Përmbledhje



Nëse do ta bënim një përmbledhje të karakteristikave të cilat i theksuam më sipër, të cilat i dallojnë politikat “e djathta” dhe “të majta” në botë,  duke e shënuar me “+” nëse akëcila ideologji e pranon (akcepton, predikon) një karakteristikë të caktuar shoqëroro-ekonokime dhe me “-“, ku atë nuk e akcepton (mbështetë, predikon)  dhe duke e krahasuar atë me situatën e ngjashme në Kosovë do ta kishim gjendjen e  krijuar sikur në  tabelën e mëposhtme:

----------


## fattlumi

nga Halim Haziraj

----------


## fattlumi

Edhe në bazë të këtyre ngjashmërive mund të përfundojmë se partitë në Kosovë nuk janë të profilizuara si duhet ose se janë të profilizuara verbalist sa për ta joshur opinionin duke mos u bazuar në programet e tyre.
E me se shumti ketij profilizimi i frigohet PDK-ja ta deklaroj publikisht para elektoratit te vet kur dihet mirefilli orientimi i shumices shqiptare si te orientuar nga e djathta.

----------


## Kosovelli

> Edhe në bazë të këtyre ngjashmërive mund të përfundojmë se partitë në Kosovë nuk janë të profilizuara si duhet ose se janë të profilizuara verbalist sa për ta joshur opinionin duke mos u bazuar në programet e tyre.
> E me se shumti ketij profilizimi i frigohet PDK-ja ta deklaroj publikisht para elektoratit te vet kur dihet mirefilli orientimi i shumices shqiptare si te orientuar nga e djathta.


nje kohe ne kosove ka pas komunista pa pushtet qe luftonin per me krijue republiken e Kosoves
dhe kunder tyre
komunista qe kishin pushtet qe i luftonin komunistat qe donin republik Kosoven
apo 
komunista pa pushte qe ishin shqiptar dhe ishin me shqiptar
dhe komunista qe kishin pushtet qe ishin shqiptar dhe deklaroheshin jugosllav dhe ishin me shkie

----------


## fattlumi

> nje kohe ne kosove ka pas komunista pa pushtet qe luftonin per me krijue republiken e Kosoves
> dhe kunder tyre
> komunista qe kishin pushtet qe i luftonin komunistat qe donin republik Kosoven
> apo 
> komunista pa pushte qe ishin shqiptar dhe ishin me shqiptar
> dhe komunista qe kishin pushtet qe ishin shqiptar dhe deklaroheshin jugosllav dhe ishin me shkie


Kosova kurre ska pasur komunista te mirefillte sepse sistemi ish-jugosllav dihet se nuk ka qene as edhe socialist ose komunist siq proklamohej me letra.
Nese don me i shiku librezat e komunisteve atehere po sepse duhej nje shkas per te hyre ne pune,mirepo edhe ata qe i kane pasur keto libreza nuk kane "pjerrdhe"fort per keto libreza.U pa me 1989.Shqiptaret kurre nuk e kan dashur komunizmin e bashke me te as te majten ultra.Kjo dihet boterisht.

----------

